#ubuntu-ke 2014-04-15
<kagz> hi
<kagz> any one around..
#ubuntu-ke 2015-04-16
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Tribaal  you here?
<Kilos> all alone too. whew
<Tribaal> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there
<Tribaal> yeah I hang out in there all the time just in case
<Kilos> dont you know about #ubunu-africa
<Tribaal> I do, but it's kind of wide :)
<Tribaal> I'm not even in the region anymore actually, I might as well join ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ya but stickyboy is there too
<Tribaal> you're right
<Kilos> i think its ideal for countries where locos have faded
<Tribaal> yeah... which is pretty much everywhere
<Kilos> i am trying to revive averyone
<Kilos> what a job
<Kilos> everyone
<Tribaal> Kilos: good luck :) I'm back in Switzerland for now, so I can't really help unfortunately... But if it's any consolation the LoCo here is quite dead too
<Kilos> yeah it seems to be happening worldwide
<Tribaal> well, it's not surprising, since Ubuntu is more established now people in LoCos usually feel they should help underdogs instead
<Tribaal> and since it just works, many who like to tweak their computers use something else instead
<Tribaal> :)
<Kilos> yeah but this is where i have gotten all the help and more. on irc
<Tribaal> right, just not in locos, usually
<Kilos> and of course peeps prefer facebook
<Tribaal> at least that's my experience
<Tribaal> right
<Tribaal> or stackoverflow
<Tribaal> or reddit
<Kilos> yeah so sad
<Kilos> the kenya guys have joined the nairobilug because ubuntu is kinda dead
<Kilos> i will get them to the africa channel sooner or later
<Tribaal> what do you mean it's kind of dead? It'ss striving! Just not the locos :)
<Kilos> i have a site under construction for ubuntu africa so maybe that will help once online as well
<Tribaal> oh you mean the channel?
<Kilos> yeah the LoCos
<Kilos> as soon as the site goes online ill drop the link everywhere and see what happens
#ubuntu-ke 2015-04-17
<lin> I'm here
<lin> kilos
<Kilos> hi lin
<Kilos> tribaal is in switserland but still hangs here just in case you guys revive
<Kilos> lin will you add ubuntu-ke here please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<lin> ok
<lin> wait..
<lin> I think I have a launchpad account..
<Kilos> i think add you and Tribaal  there as contact
<Tribaal> Kilos: you need to change that launchpad icon for Ubuntu Africa :)
<Kilos> to what Tribaal
<Tribaal> Kilos: also, I would advise making the mailing likst public
<Tribaal> Kilos: be creative :) An outline of Africa would be a good start :)
<Kilos> will do didnt know it wasnt
<Kilos> all of that is in the site we are building
<Kilos> you will see the bestest site ever
<Tribaal> right, but the launchpad page should/could have a bit more... personality :)
<Tribaal> any reason why the team requires approval? It's likely not going to scale very well if you really intend to target a whole continent
<Tribaal> :)
<Kilos> Tribaal  i dont do any of the clever work, the guys at #ubuntu-za are doing it all
<Tribaal> hmu
<Kilos> hmu?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i am here all day to approve guys as they join
<Kilos> there was a reason for the decision
<Tribaal> I'm not convinced it serves any purpose - but ok, not my call :)
<Kilos> our guy that did it gave some reasons why its better this way but we can look into it again
<Kilos> we should have this chat on #ubuntu-africa then inetcan see as well
<Kilos> inetpro
<Kilos> he did the work
<Kilos> im a bit old and started everything late in life so the guys do things for me
<Kilos> i have a wiki page i used for getting ubuntu membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
<Kilos> without the #preview i think
<Kilos> sorry
<Tribaal> Nice, that's quite a few testimonials
<Tribaal> Kilos: when do you plan to submit for membership?
<Kilos> all of them have carried me since i started on pcs
<Kilos> i am a member
<Tribaal> oh, alright
<Kilos> the testimonials carried it
<Kilos> im mainly an irc person
<Kilos> im just waiting for the ubuntu council to approve us of the trademark or something
<Kilos> then the site will go live
<Kilos> static site built with bzr and nikola
